# TP stuck at cyanogenmod boot screen



## dr.howardfine (Feb 17, 2012)

I installed the latest CM9 nightly last week, and after using TWRP to wipe cache and data partitions, the device would not boot.

It gets stuck at the green
"  (>) cyanogen[sup](mod)[/sup]
Loading...  "
screen, and never moves on.

I'm unable to boot to recovery mode either (nor WebOS of course).

I CAN hold the POWER & HOME buttons to get it to reset, but it just re-starts the same sequence.

I am also able to get it into the "*Big USB Symbol*" recovery mode, but AcmeInstaller(2 or 3) can't finish
(tried this) because there are no "update...zip" files in the /cminstall directory.

I've seen the TPDebrick v004 thread, and am willing to try that next ... HOWEVER ...

In the OP, jcsullins mentions :

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"NOTE: If you can hold Power+Home+VolUP for 30 seconds and see a big USB symbol,[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]then you SHOULD NOT do the following." [/background]*_[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](referring to the TPDebrick operation)[/background]_

SO, is there ANYTHING ELSE I should try, before (last) resorting to TPDebrick004 ????

I could also try WebOS Doctor (http://ws.hpwebos.co...mberinitial.htm) to restore WebOS, then install CM9, if that would be considered safer - any thoughts??
I'm not concerned with data files and apps - Though if they're preserved in any recovery process, that will make the apps restoration much easier (Titanium backups stored)

Thanks in advance for any helpful advice provided !!!


----------



## dr.howardfine (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, I'm not sure how, but I was able to get it to boot to TWRP.
(pressed Volume_Down after performing a reset (Home+Power+30sec))

While in TWRP I re-installed the CM9 nightly, did a Dalvik wipe and installed CWM6.

Rebooted, and (so far) all is well.


----------



## chrisdepends (Dec 1, 2012)

Just managed to install Sullin's 4.4.1 build onto my Touchpad and it worked fine for two days. However I tried accessing the BT site this morning and it rebooted and is not stuck on the rotating Cyanogenmod blue bootup screen. 

Tried holding buttons for over 30 secs as above no joy. I imagine I'm going to have to let the battery drain, which still takes long time despite its age. 

It is not recognised as a USB device when I plug it into my WinDoze 8 PC so hard to know what to do.

Any ideas anyone?

Chris



dr.howardfine said:


> Well, I'm not sure how, but I was able to get it to boot to TWRP.
> (pressed Volume_Down after performing a reset (Home+Power+30sec))
> 
> While in TWRP I re-installed the CM9 nightly, did a Dalvik wipe and installed CWM6.
> ...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Press and hold the home button and power until your tablet reboots. That should work regardless of what is going on in Android. Pressing those two is a function of hardware.

NT


----------

